# JSPinner Größe verändern - setSize() funktioniert nicht



## Dudu (25. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze mehrere JSpinner um in einem Setting-Dialog verschiedene Variablen für ein Programm einstellen zu können. Klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Bei einem JSpinner habe ich aber folgendes Modell zugrundeliegend:

```
constant = new SpinnerNumberModel(0.0, 0.0, 3.0, 0.1);
```

Das Hoch- und Runterzählen klappt. Problem ist, dass in dem Dialog der Defaultwert 0.0 mit 0, und somit nur mit einer Stelle angezeigt wird. Wenn man nun auf 0.1 geht, macht er zwar dass, aber es wird nur die Hälfte angezeigt, da der JSpinner zu klein initialisiert (Komponentengröße) wird. Ich würde jetzt gerne die Breite vorgeben, damit die komplette Zahl sichtbar ist. Leider funktioniert dies nicht:

```
spinner = new JSpinner(constant);
spinner.setSize(50,50); // Fiktiver Wert
```

Wie kann ich einen breiteren JSpinner erzwingen?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Beni (25. Aug 2005)

Ruf mal "setPreferredSize" und "setMinimumSize" auf. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du einen LayoutManager verwendest?


----------



## meez (25. Aug 2005)

Wenn wir schon bei JSpinner sind...
Was nehmt ihr bei Java 1.3 anstelle des Spinners?


----------



## Dudu (25. Aug 2005)

setPreferredSize() war es. Danke. Manchmal kommt man auf die einfachsten Sachen nicht   

Gruß,
Dudu


----------



## Sky (25. Aug 2005)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn wir schon bei JSpinner sind...
> Was nehmt ihr bei Java 1.3 anstelle des Spinners?


JFormattedTextField und 2 JButtons


----------



## Roar (25. Aug 2005)

Sky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meez hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eher JTextField, da das formatting zeugs auch erst in 1.4 hinzugekommen is


----------



## Sky (25. Aug 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eher JTextField, da das formatting zeugs auch erst in 1.4 hinzugekommen is


jaja... hast ja recht.


----------



## meez (25. Aug 2005)

Tja...so mach ichs auch..Sieht einfach nicht so schick aus, wie ein JSpinner


----------

